# Timeoutfunktion für JavaScript



## Alf (20. Okt 2003)

Hallo Profies,

ich habe ein Problem und hoffe auf Eure Hilfestellung.

Ich würde gerne ein Java-Script auf einen anderen Server aufrufen,
nehmen wir mal einen Counter, der Aufruf lautet so :

```
<script language="JavaScript"
src="http://www.FREMDSERVER.de/showhits.php?
id=ACCOUNTNAME&st=js&type=onlineusr"></script>
```

Das Problem ist nun, wenn der Server down ist,
kann auch meine Seite nicht geladen werden, 
da sie dauernd versucht auf den Server zu zugreifen.

Gibt es da eine Timeoutfunktion die man einbauen kann
damit z.B. nach 5 Sek. das Script nicht ausgeführt oder die Ausführung unterbrochen wird und meine Seite wieder normal lädt ?

Leider kann ich es nicht in einen Frame einbauen,
da ich mir sonst z.B. die Referer abschiesse.

Für Hilfe wäre ich Super dankbar

Gruss Alf


----------



## stev.glasow (23. Okt 2003)

Alf hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Problem ist nun, wenn der Server down ist,
> kann auch meine Seite nicht geladen werden,
> da sie dauernd versucht auf den Server zu zugreifen.



kann eigendlich nicht sein. kannst du mal den code zeigen, in dem du das eingebunden hast ?


----------



## Guest (26. Okt 2003)

Hallo stevg

mhhh in wie fern den Code, das ist ein eigenständiger Aufruf,
selbst wenn ich dieses in eine leere Seite packe habe ich das Problem.

Nur wenn ich es in ein Frame baue wird die Seite ( ausser der Frame )
richtig angezeigt, jedoch kann der Counter dann keine Referer loggen.

Diskussionsforum über das Problem 
----> http://www.iezzi.ch/phorum/read.php?f=4&i=8320&t=8320

Aber irgendwie hat da auch niemand eine Lösung !

Gruss Alf


----------

